# FS! Mosura Specialty CRS and Tonic Pro, food for shrimps, $18, Bloor/Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have new Mosura products for sale:
Mosura Specialty CRS Food (25g) - make water to be rich in microorganism and best for shrimp growth and reproduction - $18
Mosura Tonic Pro Food (25g) - food for Crystal Red Shrimp - $37

This is a premium food for your beloved freshwater shrimps.
These products are important for health and stable breeding of freshwater shrimps such as Crystal red/black, golden bee and tigers. Other shrimps and crayfish like neocaridina and CPO will get benefits as well. As breeders say: 'Shrimps are what they eat'.

There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in Toronto.
Shipping is available all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra.
Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code. Some prodcuts can be repacked into an envelope, shipping will be $1.5 in that case.

 

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the other Mosura products shrimp-tank has.

You can contact me via [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
Look at my shrimps here: [U]http://www.Shrimp-Tank.c[/U]om

Mosura Specialty CRS Food

Mosura CRS Specialty Food is especially designed to enhance the color of crystal red, red bee and other algae eating shrimps. It is mainly plant based, mixed with a small portion of wholesome brackish water crustaceans. The high plant based content is responsible for enhancing the color of crystal red, red bee and other shrimps, while the animal content is necessary for growth and reproduction.
In the wild, algae eating shrimps include a small amount of animal matter in their diets. This animal content is obtained from fallen insects, dead larva and other dead aquatic livestock. Therefore we too, include a small, carefully calculated amount of animal content into Mosura CRS Specialty Food. 
Mosura CRS Specialty Food is enriched with multivitamins (including stabilized vitamin C and E) and minerals (including calcium and magnesium) which are essential to increase resistance to diseases.

Since Mosura CRS Specialty Food does not contain any preservatives, it is necessary to store them in cool and dry place. To preserve the freshness and tastiness of the food after opening, we recommend storing the opened bottle in the fridge, setting aside a portion in an airtight box, just enough for a week of feeding.
Even though this product is fairly new in the market, we have already received much positive feedback , especially with regards to:
high palatability (even fussy species are responding to it, our latest feedback and testing have also shown that Sulawesi shrimps like it too)
enhancing the red and white of crystal red and red bee shrimps
improving the color of neocaridina species like cherry and neon green shrimps
Do note that Mosura CRS Specialty Food does not contain large amounts of kelp (marine algae, seaweed) as cheap fillers. Only a little is used to harvest the iodine, which kelp is rich in.

Mosura Tonic Pro Food

Shrimps have an innate immune system that responds to infections, but their adaptive immune system is inadequate to handle most infections. Enhancing the immune system through nutrients and immunostimulants is important in improving host defense capabilities in shrimp. Probiotics (Mosura BT-9 and Bioplus) also plays an effective role in improving defense capabilities
Mosura produces Tonics Pro which is based entirely on plant ingredients. Shrimp Tonic contains high level of nutrients and immunostimulants which provide a general line of defense for shrimps by strengthening cells to increase resistance to virus and bacteria attack. Shrimp Tonic is able to increase vitality and help in the growth of shrimps and even fishes.
Beta-glucan is one of the immunostimulants in Tonic Pro, the role of Beta-gulcan in immune responses has been well studied and proven to increase shrimp survival rate.
We strongly encourage the use of Mosura BT-9 with Tonic Pro to provide 2 lines of shrimps immunity.
Tonic Pro is a food supplement, we advise to feed with this about 3 times per week in small amount to your crystal red shrimps, red bee shrimps and other species of shrimps.
To improve health of shrimps in problematic tanks, use Mosura BT-9 to improve the water quality together with water changes, then feed with Tonic Pro.

Look at the ASSA Shrimps feeding matrix.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These are high quality special shrimp food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These food and the other Mosura products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This great shrimps food is available.

Look at the other Mosura products shrimp-tank has.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These food and the other Mosura shrimp keeping and breeding products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These freshwater shrimps foo and the other Mosura products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This great shrimps food is available.

Look at the other Mosura products Shrimp-Tank has.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura food is available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura premium shrimp products are still available.


----------

